# Any info on da sunlight supply ac/de 8" double ended 1000w



## JohnnyBlazeBK

I'm trying to see what light I can use to upgrade my grow. I now have a 600w hps and would like to step it up to a 1000w hps to see what I can do with it but I've seen this double ended 1000w and I am extremely interested in knowing if this new technology is the new way to go or just a fade or gimmick. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## lyfespan

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> I'm trying to see what light I can use to upgrade my grow. I now have a 600w hps and would like to step it up to a 1000w hps to see what I can do with it but I've seen this double ended 1000w and I am extremely interested in knowing if this new technology is the new way to go or just a fade or gimmick. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.



They are the real deal, no gimmicks, setups are running about 800 each


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Thanks. Are you speaking on experience or knowledge?


----------



## lyfespan

Knowledge as someone that's about to drop 8k on lights I did my shopping around


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

My concern is the bulb. Is it like a hps or mh or both? Then the gas that the bulb holds will it be a problem if I cool it wrong and it malfunctions. Idk maybe u can share some of your knowledge or advice.


----------



## lyfespan

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> My concern is the bulb. Is it like a hps or mh or both? Then the gas that the bulb holds will it be a problem if I cool it wrong and it malfunctions. Idk maybe u can share some of your knowledge or advice.



The bulb is hps, gases? Cooling? Don't know about any of that, but most info on the de fixtures can be found on the gravita site.


----------



## MR1

I do not think you can cool them the same way as regular hid with a cooltube because the ballast is attatched to the hood, so keep that in mind.


----------



## lyfespan

MR1 said:


> I do not think you can cool them the same way as regular hid with a cooltube because the ballast is attatched to the hood, so keep that in mind.



Sun light supply fixed that issue, they use a remote ballast so they could create an double ended air cooled hood.

https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/sun-system-de-reflectors/ac-de-air-cooled-double-ended-reflector-8-in


----------



## MR1

That is good Lyfespan, cooling would have been a problem with the ballast attached.


----------



## lyfespan

MR1 said:


> That is good Lyfespan, cooling would have been a problem with the ballast attached.



I'm looking into 10 of the AC DE fixtures for my bloom room, or 20 xxxl air cooled, I'm still weighing the pros and cons


----------



## MR1

What is the price difference?


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

I've first seen them for about 800 but it just recently gone down considerably (675) which led me to ask if anyone might kno a lil more than what we already might know.


----------



## DankHobbyist

MR1 said:


> That is good Lyfespan, cooling would have been a problem with the ballast attached.



450 you can get gavita 1000 any 4600 btu to cool each one.  If you air cool the bulb you will ruin it.  Spectrum will go to hell.


----------



## DankHobbyist

DE bulbs are the best lights out there could have bought a 750 Monday but pussed out got 600e pro instead.  Oh well.  Guessing 3ft from canopy with 1000 and 2.5 with 750.  Have to take leaf temperature to regulate height.  Bulbs are getting heavier deeper penetration optimized I think you want 5ft of canopy and 4-5 ft from top of canopy to ceiling.  12-14 ft ceilings ideal.  Best light by far.  You don't need all that room just if your growing trees then you can get deep into canopy with them.  30% higher yields per sq ft over traditional hps.  Bulbs last longer.  Very easy to hit how under 1000s.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Cool. I guess is heat going to be an issue? Because of the uncooling of the light?


----------



## DankHobbyist

DE bulbs are the best lights out there could have bought a 750 Monday but pussed out got 600e pro instead.  Oh well.  Guessing 3ft from canopy with 1000 and 2.5 with 750.  Have to take leaf temperature to regulate height.  Bulbs are getting heavier deeper penetration optimized I think you want 5ft of canopy and 4-5 ft from top of canopy to ceiling.  12-14 ft ceilings ideal.  Best light by far.  You don't need all that room just if your growing trees then you can get deep into canopy with them.  30% higher yields per sq ft over traditional hps.  Bulbs last longer.  Very easy to hit how under 1000s.  Just got my EL2 and 600e today.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Then after you get 25 lbs you can by those plasmas and really tear shitup.


----------



## lyfespan

DankHobbyist said:


> 450 you can get gavita 1000 any 4600 btu to cool each one.  If you air cool the bulb you will ruin it.  Spectrum will go to hell.



Check out the videos
https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/sun-system-de-reflectors/ac-de-air-cooled-double-ended-reflector-8-in#


----------



## DankHobbyist

They are cooling the hood not bulb.


----------



## lyfespan

DankHobbyist said:


> They are cooling the hood not bulb.



Correct! Which is where the residual heat from the bulb travels into, then is taken out of the grow area, thus keeping the grow area reasonably cooler.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Ok cool. Well dat explains why I read you can have the hood completely off. Ok so what's the deal with possibly messing the bulb if u cool it wrong?


----------



## lyfespan

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Ok cool. Well dat explains why I read you can have the hood completely off. Ok so what's the deal with possibly messing the bulb if u cool it wrong?



They can shatter if the quartz jacket is already compromised, but this would be an extreme case.


----------



## DankHobbyist

The real problem is if you cool the bulb It will loose it's spectrum.  But if spectrum don't matter go for it right   hey lyfspan your trying to tell someone who bought some gavita plasmas spectrum don't matter


----------



## lyfespan

DankHobbyist said:


> The real problem is if you cool the bulb It will loose it's spectrum.  But if spectrum don't matter go for it right   hey lyfspan your trying to tell someone who bought some gavita plasmas spectrum don't matter



Looks like you again are missing the point, and just because you spent a lot on equipment doesn't mean anything. That's like me telling you you're try to talk to a guy that has 5k in veg lights alone. But you can talk to me more about LEC,LEP, and induction lighting


----------



## DankHobbyist

Was trying to lighten mood with the joke.  I don't get what you are saying.  If I may it sounds like your saying spectrum don't matter it's all about Watts.  There is nothing wrong with hps for flowering.  I apologize I am bi polar slightly.  Lol.  Perhaps we are both right and talking different things.  I was just trying to tell that guy that he's be better off vegging under mh and using hps for flower.  Was trying to get it across to him that only need 650 umol for veg and 1000 for flower.  you can get that with the 600 hps easy.  So yes you can add in mh colors.  Not over that.  I know you can but for point I was making.....  And he could loose some hps color for mh color and it would hurt yield in a small area but you can raise lights and get bigger footprint with better color.  I need to work on people skills.  All apologies I was n good one last night happy I got my new equipment.  Except I bought it for 120vac  looks like a goddamn 220 plug just got it put up friend came by to look at it and frick no plug match to wall.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Ok lyfespan and Dankhobbyist. So I just want to get as much info as I can. So you guys are saying that the DE bulb if not cooled right will lose some spectrum light? Also if cooled wrong the bulb could shatter but that will be an extreme case meaning that it's very rare to do so? Also the DE bulb is strong for flower but not the best light for producing high grade, good tasting and smelling weed? Any info again will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lyfespan

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Ok lyfespan and Dankhobbyist. So I just want to get as much info as I can. So you guys are saying that the DE bulb if not cooled right will lose some spectrum light? Also if cooled wrong the bulb could shatter but that will be an extreme case meaning that it's very rare to do so? Also the DE bulb is strong for flower but not the best light for producing high grade, good tasting and smelling weed? Any info again will be greatly appreciated.



The bulb will not function properly, it will not get up to proper temps allowing for optimum par output. Like spending money on a Porsche but never taking the e brake off while driving.

Did you watch the video in the link, it's very helpful in understanding the concept behind the "air cooled hood". The bulbs shattering is more of an urban legend, you'd have to be really careless to have it happen, but yes it can happen.

Yes DE bulb is strong, 1150 watts strong, perfect for flowering, and the quality you get out of a grow will depend on the quality put in to the grow. Meaning the lights are only a means of getting there, but yes again they will be able to give great smoke, top shelf smoke if you can do the work.


----------



## umbra

well not exactly...the glass used to encase the air cooled hood filters out the blue spectrum and looses 4% to 5% output due to scatter and absorption of the glass. Increased temp are the trade off. Increased head room gives the heat somewhere to go.


----------



## lyfespan

umbra said:


> well not exactly...the glass used to encase the air cooled hood filters out the blue spectrum and looses 4% to 5% output due to scatter and absorption of the glass. Increased temp are the trade off. Increased head room gives the heat somewhere to go.



I think I'm going to be setting my ceiling height at 10-12', this allows for 2' for the fixture, 6-8' of plant, and 2-3' of table. 

I'm still thinking ahead about the summer temps, and I'm at a tough decision point on the nanolux DE fixtures(I like the NCCS, over gavitas el2, and the output is higher on the ballast), or the nanolux remote ballasts paired with the air cooled hoods from sunlight supply, or paired with a open gavita DE fixture.

I will be discussing the cooling abilities available to the space with my air tech, before moving forward. Budget will determine the number of the types of fixtures, then cooling will be the final factor.


----------



## DankHobbyist

F





JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Ok lyfespan and Dankhobbyist. So I just want to get as much info as I can. So you guys are saying that the DE bulb if not cooled right will lose some spectrum light? Also if cooled wrong the bulb could shatter but that will be an extreme case meaning that it's very rare to do so? Also the DE bulb is strong for flower but not the best light for producing high grade, good tasting and smelling weed? Any info again will be greatly appreciated.



I think the gavita pro is a much better bulb because at 850 Watts I think it's going to mach any other 1000w bulb in yield.  Saving in energy consumption.  

for complete better crop I'd use plasmas for most veg then add hps with it.  After transplanting and having hps with it for week then flower.  I think for build out and results gavita is best choice on lights.   If you need air cooled hood then get one.  If not I'd grab a gavita.  I don't believe any other bulb will throw as much light at = wattage. C Yes quality of gavita hps spectrum is as good as others.  But with the plasma lights one of best.


----------



## DankHobbyist

As far as bulb goes it makes 4200btu heat let bulb Burn hot just use or thermometer to check leaf temp and a/c room.  With higher ceilings greater control and sunrise sun set you can keep better  Rh control.  Plasmas add little to no heat to crop unlike mh.  I think for serious room this is more viable way to go.  If you have room set up for It.


----------



## NorCalHal

DE set ups rock. I am running over 20 now with more to go. As of right now, I am running only Gavita pro 1000w, though I will be adding some DE bulbs running in the AC/DE hoods from sunlight. $800 per AC/DE hood set up is too expensive man, shop around my friends.
One issue to look for is what ballast will run the DE bulb properly, as not any Digi will run it. From my understanding the Galaxy Digi ballasts run them well.
Yes, the way the AC/DE hood is designed is the airflow does not contact the bulb, but rather around the bulb. The bulb is shielded by reflective material.
I just heard rumors that Nanolux is no more, so before you buy any, check into it. I am positive that they are not making anymore Nano regular Digi's, but I am not sure on the Nano DE fixtures.

HEAT. Open running DE's are HOT. High ceilings are a must. 3'-4' off the canopy seems to be the best results, even though you can run them closer if you can control the heat, but from my experience so far, 3'-4' is working well.

Coverage. Running traditional lights (1000 w) one light covers around a 4'x4' area pretty well. I would normally run 6, 1000w lights over a 4' x 20' table. I have changed this to running 5 DE bulbs over the same area and got better results then running the 6 traditional. I am actually going to run only 4 DE bulbs over the 4'x20' trays next run, as I am sure it will hit just as well. So, more area covered with less "wattage". I am not into watts myself as more in to space covered. I maximize weight by space rather then watts.

All in all, DE bulbs slap traditional lighting. Plants love it! I also have been vegging under them and they Veg better then anything I have tried, including MH 1000 and T5's. The PAR output on the DE's are unmatched.


----------



## lyfespan

NorCalHal said:


> DE set ups rock. I am running over 20 now with more to go. As of right now, I am running only Gavita pro 1000w, though I will be adding some DE bulbs running in the AC/DE hoods from sunlight. $800 per AC/DE hood set up is too expensive man, shop around my friends.
> One issue to look for is what ballast will run the DE bulb properly, as not any Digi will run it. From my understanding the Galaxy Digi ballasts run them well.
> Yes, the way the AC/DE hood is designed is the airflow does not contact the bulb, but rather around the bulb. The bulb is shielded by reflective material.
> I just heard rumors that Nanolux is no more, so before you buy any, check into it. I am positive that they are not making anymore Nano regular Digi's, but I am not sure on the Nano DE fixtures.
> 
> HEAT. Open running DE's are HOT. High ceilings are a must. 3'-4' off the canopy seems to be the best results, even though you can run them closer if you can control the heat, but from my experience so far, 3'-4' is working well.
> 
> Coverage. Running traditional lights (1000 w) one light covers around a 4'x4' area pretty well. I would normally run 6, 1000w lights over a 4' x 20' table. I have changed this to running 5 DE bulbs over the same area and got better results then running the 6 traditional. I am actually going to run only 4 DE bulbs over the 4'x20' trays next run, as I am sure it will hit just as well. So, more area covered with less "wattage". I am not into watts myself as more in to space covered. I maximize weight by space rather then watts.
> 
> All in all, DE bulbs slap traditional lighting. Plants love it! I also have been vegging under them and they Veg better then anything I have tried, including MH 1000 and T5's. The PAR output on the DE's are unmatched.



I'm really leaning toward the sun system ACDE hoods with the nanolux remote ballasts, I'm liking the concept of the NCCS control system, but now I'm going to have to ask my contact at Nanolux what's going on with them. Hopefully it's just that they got bought up.


----------



## lyfespan

NorCalHal said:


> DE set ups rock. I am running over 20 now with more to go. As of right now, I am running only Gavita pro 1000w, though I will be adding some DE bulbs running in the AC/DE hoods from sunlight. $800 per AC/DE hood set up is too expensive man, shop around my friends.
> One issue to look for is what ballast will run the DE bulb properly, as not any Digi will run it. From my understanding the Galaxy Digi ballasts run them well.
> Yes, the way the AC/DE hood is designed is the airflow does not contact the bulb, but rather around the bulb. The bulb is shielded by reflective material.
> I just heard rumors that Nanolux is no more, so before you buy any, check into it. I am positive that they are not making anymore Nano regular Digi's, but I am not sure on the Nano DE fixtures.
> 
> HEAT. Open running DE's are HOT. High ceilings are a must. 3'-4' off the canopy seems to be the best results, even though you can run them closer if you can control the heat, but from my experience so far, 3'-4' is working well.
> 
> Coverage. Running traditional lights (1000 w) one light covers around a 4'x4' area pretty well. I would normally run 6, 1000w lights over a 4' x 20' table. I have changed this to running 5 DE bulbs over the same area and got better results then running the 6 traditional. I am actually going to run only 4 DE bulbs over the 4'x20' trays next run, as I am sure it will hit just as well. So, more area covered with less "wattage". I am not into watts myself as more in to space covered. I maximize weight by space rather then watts.
> 
> All in all, DE bulbs slap traditional lighting. Plants love it! I also have been vegging under them and they Veg better then anything I have tried, including MH 1000 and T5's. The PAR output on the DE's are unmatched.


Ok just spoke with my nanolux contact, here's the low down. Nanolux dropped all of it's distributors, and will now distribute them directly to retailers. Nanolux is very much working on their future game, with more developments in the DE line as well.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Keep it going guys. The more info on this the better. We either need to know if hps is the way to go or step it up to the new better lights. All this info is great. I def am picking up the sunlight DE/AC for sure.


----------



## lyfespan

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Keep it going guys. The more info on this the better. We either need to know if hps is the way to go or step it up to the new better lights. All this info is great. I def am picking up the sunlight DE/AC for sure.



I'm kinda leaning toward hps with led supplemental


----------



## DankHobbyist

If you get led I would vet one you could set all the different colors of.


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK

Plz tell us what was the deciding factor or factors that lead you to pick hps and LEDs. Btw what wattage and brand hps n leds?


----------



## DankHobbyist

Anyone wanting to step up their game double ended is the way to do it.


----------



## lyfespan

Talked with my friend from Nanolux today, they're going see what my space dimensions will allow. So with my ceiling height they think I could go with open fixtures. So I'm looking into these DE fixtures. http://nanoluxtech.com/product-defixture-series.php


----------



## lyfespan

JohnnyBlazeBK said:


> Plz tell us what was the deciding factor or factors that lead you to pick hps and LEDs. Btw what wattage and brand hps n leds?



I like LEDs for the spectrum adjustability, I can order the exact colors and their ratios. But price is also a huge deciding factor for supplementing the already huge cost of DEs. Plasmas and Ceramics are still in R&D and cost a fortune because of it.


----------

